

Malicious Voting on Hacker news et.al - aitoehigie
http://aitoehigie.wordpress.com/2010/10/24/malicious-voting-patterns-on-social-sites-and-the-like-button-2/

======
scrrr
I've been downvoted a few times and it was usually deserved. Also I had cases
where initially it would go to -2 or -3 and then go up again to +2 or +3. Thus
I can't confirm your observation of "blind down-voting". Sometimes a popular
HN user will get a large amount of upvotes for comments that otherwise would
probably attract less upvotes though.

------
aitoehigie
Sometimes I really hesitate before commenting on a post,because I dont want to
say something that might earn me a downvote, even when that comment might
actually be right but might go against the trend of other comments on the
post.

